# Can you scan amiibo cards you found online?



## karikatourea

I suppose the answer is no, and that amiibo cards work different than QR codes, but I had to ask just to be sure. Is it possible to scan an Amiibo Card you found online,and have that certain villager come to the campground?
Also, if another player who owns an amiibo card invites a villager to the campground, can you get the villager move to your town? And can the owner of the card re-use it and call the villager again if he wants?


----------



## cloverette

you mean a picture of an amiibo card or one you traded with someone online


----------



## Le-Vane

karikatourea said:


> I suppose the answer is no, and that amiibo cards work different than QR codes, but I had to ask just to be sure. Is it possible to scan an Amiibo Card you found online,and have that certain villager come to the campground?
> Also, if another player who owns an amiibo card invites a villager to the campground, can you get the villager move to your town? And can the owner of the card re-use it and call the villager again if he wants?



Nah sadly you can't  I don't know how it works, but I think there's a chip in the card. I know the QR cards and the Kid Icarus cards all have images you can scan, but not these. > . <

As for your other questions... You can visit and buy from the RV, but you can't invite them to your own town. And yes, you can keep calling villagers over and over... If they've already moved out, that is.


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Yeah no you can't, amiibo cards have a tiny NFC chip in them


----------



## karikatourea

Le-Vane said:


> Nah sadly you can't  I don't know how it works, but I think there's a chip in the card. I know the QR cards and the Kid Icarus cards all have images you can scan, but not these. > . <
> 
> As for your other questions... You can visit and buy from the RV, but you can't invite them to your own town. And yes, you can keep calling villagers over and over... If they've already moved out, that is.



Yeah, I thought so too, but I just had to be sure... Oh well, I guess it would be sorta broken (awesome, but broken) to be able to scan them online and have ANY villager we want. After all, Nintendo wants to make some money out of it too.
I'm dissapointed though I can't make them move to my town while they are on the campsite.
I guess it's not possible either, but can you make villagers staying in the regular camp (the public project) move into your town? I'm just curious.


----------



## Sheando

karikatourea said:


> I guess it's not possible either, but can you make villagers staying in the regular camp (the public project) move into your town? I'm just curious.



Yes, you can! You must have an empty space in your town, though, which means you can only have 9 villagers or fewer, and no additional plots. If a camper shows up when your town is full, you are unfortunately out of luck; there is nothing you can do to make them move into your town. And if you do have the space, you will also probably have to talk to them several times to be able to convince them to move in.


----------



## FriskACNL

I was upset to learn, but yes, everything above is true.


----------



## amanda1983

karikatourea said:


> Yeah, I thought so too, but I just had to be sure... Oh well, I guess it would be sorta broken (awesome, but broken) to be able to scan them online and have ANY villager we want. After all, Nintendo wants to make some money out of it too.
> I'm dissapointed though I can't make them move to my town while they are on the campsite.
> I guess it's not possible either, but can you make villagers staying in the regular camp (the public project) move into your town? I'm just curious.



Just to clarify since it was asked in the OP about "re-using" a card and moving villagers from one town/campground to another :

(I say "you" for ease of understanding, just FYI)

You can use *any* physical -non special NPC- amiibo card to have the character move in IF you don't already have them in your town (if Julia from Series 5 Welcome Amiibo already lives in your town, you can't have her RV in the campground as well). Series 1-4, Series 5 Welcome Amiibo, and the special Sanrio set of 6 cards all work this way.

ONLY the Series 5 Welcome Amiibo cards and the compatible Amiibo *figures* can visit your campground in an RV - and special NPC AC amiibos cannot move into your town at all, just visit the campground. The 400 cards from Series 1-4 cannot be used to have characters visit your campground although you can get items (including their picture), and non NPC ones can move into your town subject to the two conditions mentioned above.

Once you've moved a character into your town from an amiibo card, *most* of them can move to another town in exactly the same way as normally happens. The only exception is that the special Sanrio (set of 6 cards) ones CANNOT move towns. If they leave your town, they are automatically voided. I believe the non AC amiibo figures (from Splatoon, Zelda, Monster Hunters) also work the same way so they cannot be traded, but I don't have these so cannot confirm.

You can re-use your figures and cards as much as you like within these conditions : one "wish" only is allowed per game day (per town, NOT per character you have) ; you cannot have someone visit in their RV or speak to them (to ask a Series 1-4 character to move in) if they already live in your town ; you continue to have access to the physical figure/card (you must tap it each time you want to use it).

So, if you move Julia (Series 5 Welcome Amiibo) into your town, then let your friend move her into their town, once she's gone from your's you can have her RV visit + move her in again. As many times as you like.

Hope that helps!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and you cannot move a villager camping in another town's campsite into your town. Those villagers are only adoptable by someone from the same town. Of course, after they've been adopted and moved in, they can be traded to another town.


----------

